# Meals and Deals Lately!!!



## leah elisheva (Aug 5, 2015)

Happy midweek to all!

It's a beautiful day!

I wanted to share my vicious & delicious ROSE jag (blush is SWEET pink wine & ROSE is Dry pink wine and that is the way to keep pink drinks simple as far as what you need to know really) and I hate sweet and love dry!

Anyway, roe-zay (sorry, my phone doesn't have the accent marks for ROSE unless I switch it to French and then send mispelled garble to people all day afterward) but the wine is wonderful and I have been finding some Trader Joe's ones that are great and affordable and which pair well with much!

Posted here are some recent simple meals of mine - from silverbrite salmon to grilled bison steak and black rice and grilled octopus, SMOKED cuttlefish & late night drunken chick pea salad (which is sooooooooooo fu#*^^#^*%ing good) and some cedar paper wrapped striper steak (caught locally) and grilled lobsters with enough red pepper flakes to slay a tiger- but not a lion!!! Smiles. And grilled romaine Ceasar salad & miscellaneous menus.

I hope you all are eating well and that you make your food and drink and smoked treasures on the Lang or little gas machine (like mine) just out of this world!

And share them here!!! Cheers and happy everything! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015






And this from my boys (dogs) Voss, and Tabouli:

A day in the life of Leah's dogs...

Wake up in the early morning; to mommy singing ridiculous baby talk songs to us that she makes up as she goes along, in tandem with her giving us our morning massages.

"Mommy make out session" is next; where we head butt/buck her, and kiss and jump on her and snort like baby piglets.

Breakfast of champions! Our dog chow – which is dry dog kibble (with no corn no soy and no wheat); is made of trout, peas, and avocado.

With our dog chow for breakfast, we have fruit & yogurt. Today we had some fresh pineapple, and some plain goat yogurt.

Take a car ride, read theocal steak house's daily marquis. Today's read: CLASSIC COCKTAILS.

As a midday snack, we each had one sprig of arugula, one chick pea, and some avocado.

Today we got our anal glands cleaned out! [emoji]128169[/emoji][emoji]10084[/emoji]️[emoji]128155[/emoji] So fun!

Tuesday's are when we get our baths. Thank God today is Wednesday & we can be like normal dogs!

For lunch we had our plain dog chow but then had 1/2 of an organic fig & some Norwegian pan seared salmon steak flesh once our Mommy ate. 

As an after lunch snack, we each had an almond - organic, raw, unsalted.

We will have some dog chow in reward for getting our teeth brushed later this afternoon with a natural, peanut flavored dog toothpaste, and we will also have little bits of our dog chow for the remainder of the day and night, every time we go out and come back in, or every time we do something "good."

Life is precious! And so many people want to come back as one of us. But we? Well we just want to be DINOSAURS!!!!!!!


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice looking food!! Thanks for the tip on TJ's and the dry Rosé. My wife loves the stuff but all we've been seeing is the sickly sweet kind lately. Heading to TJ's later in the week for charcoal and I'll look for it. Have a great week!


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you Andrew!

And I commend your wife's taste!

They have a Bordeaux Rose for $7.99 that is dry and fabulous and beautiful in color! 

Enjoy!!! Cheers!!!! - Leah (And lucky you, having access to accent punctuation, as my phone is not cooperating but I am working on it).












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 5, 2015


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 5, 2015)

Haha!! ¡Còüldñt résist! Discovered a while ago that the iPhone let's you hold down the letter and it'll give you a choice of punctuation.












image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Aug 5, 2015


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 5, 2015)

So fantastic to know! Thank you tons! Now I can drink and type the word roset (NO!!! It won't let me do it)!!?? It changes it to roset.  It DOES a show the option when holding down the letter but won't take it. Do I need to change a setting? Thanks for info!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2015)

Everything looks Awesome as always, Leah!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






My favorite is all those Tasty looking little slices of Rare Bison Steak--OMG----Those look Fantastic!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They even look Too Tasty to be Legal !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 5, 2015)

Thank you so much Bear!!!

Those NY strip bison steaks just hit the spot!

Now I am craving red game meat all over again!!! You planted the seed of suggestion!!! Smiles. Good stuff!

Glad you enjoyed my recent eats, and I hope you are eating some fabulous things, as always!!!

Cheers and happy midweek! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh, and Andrew, I just figured it out with the letters so ignore my note from earlier! Rosé now works!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 18, 2015)

image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 18, 2015





A couple simple meals lately albeit delicious no less.

Spatchcock grilled chicken, espresso dusted grilled bison ribeye steaks, grilled salmon steaks with a lupini bean salad, and there you have it! Thanks for sharing in my humble meals! Happy Tuesday!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mummel (Aug 18, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2015)

All Looks Awesome, Leah!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And your Artwork is Superior, as usual !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the Views!--------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you Mummel! And thanks tons Bear! Funny, you'll appreciate this: I have been a New York Strip fan for ages, as far as my favorite cut of steak. Well, yesterday, when using espresso grinds as a dry rub for the bison ribeye, (and then simply drizzling avocado oil and sea salt - once grilled, rested, sliced, and alas plated), I loved how the juices were held in so well, and the crispy coffee-esque edges were so good, and I am now claiming RIBEYE as my favorite cut!

Granted, I cooked it a little longer as to cook the marble parts that aren't throughout the New York usually. Still, even cooked more than my norm, this espresso dusted bison ribeye was the best steak I have eaten this year!

My oh my how we change right? But that makes life fun! Thought you'd enjoy such news! Smiles. Meanwhile, Happy Tuesday to you!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2015)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Thank you Mummel! And thanks tons Bear! Funny, you'll appreciate this: I have been a New York Strip fan for ages, as far as my favorite cut of steak. Well, yesterday, when using espresso grinds as a dry rub for the bison ribeye, (and then simply drizzling avocado oil and sea salt - once grilled, rested, sliced, and alas plated), I loved how the juices were held in so well, and the crispy coffee-esque edges were so good, and I am now claiming RIBEYE as my favorite cut!
> 
> Granted, I cooked it a little longer as to cook the marble parts that aren't throughout the New York usually. Still, even cooked more than my norm, this espresso dusted bison ribeye was the best steak I have eaten this year!
> 
> My oh my how we change right? But that makes life fun! Thought you'd enjoy such news! Smiles. Meanwhile, Happy Tuesday to you!!! Cheers! - Leah


Oh Wow!!

Ribeye has always been our (Mrs Bear's & My) favorite Steak by far.

I can only imagine how Fantastic a Bison Ribeye could be!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes, yes, yes!!!!! (Bear). I remembered this, and knew it was the favorite of your household and so you'll be proud to know that you made me a convert! Fabulous stuff! Happy midweek!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2015)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Yes, yes, yes!!!!! (Bear). I remembered this, and knew it was the favorite of your household and so you'll be proud to know that you made me a convert! Fabulous stuff! Happy midweek!!! Cheers! - Leah


Here's a pair I just did on Sunday after the Eagle's game. They were only Select, but were just as good as "Choice".

I know mine is done a little more than you like, but just right for the two of us. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233156/ribeyes-on-the-q#post_1451248

And Cheers to you too, Leah!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 19, 2015)

They look fantastic Bear! And bone-in just makes me salivate! 

I did my ribeye longer too or cooked more than my NewYorks and really loved it!

Yours look fabulous!! Cheers to great steak!!! - Leah


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 20, 2015)

Happy Thursday to all! 

I know that I eat the same damn things over & over but there are a couple things - Norwegian salmon, game meat steak, (and my new love of ribeye - especially dusted in coffee) and succulent whole spatchcocked chicken too; and so today it was a salmon day - covered in black pepper and fabulous gray sea salt with herbs de Provence and it was just wonderful!

And too, I adore Bordeaux - particularly Pomerol or French "Merlot" and today am enjoying a blended Bordeaux that is 60% Merlot & it matched the meal really well and I extend a CHEERS to all! Make today delicious! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 20, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 20, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 20, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 20, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 20, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 20, 2015


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hello group, I just found this group, and after about a 2 year absence with medical problems, I am getting back into smoking.  I love smoking, and wine and other spirits.  I am happy to see this group here.  I have been lurking for the past 2-3 months getting back into the swing and I must say that I am impressed with all that I have seen here.  Leah, especially with your impressed with your amazing posts!!!!  I look forward to all the knowledge displayed from all members.  Soon I hope to be able to post some threads with my smoking ventures.  Steve


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 22, 2015)

Steve! Welcome to the bar! We have a ball here, in this wonderful vino group, and the food and wine and fun stories which people share here are just truly terrific!

Please feel free to post, to share photos, to rant about food or smoking pairings - nobody is graded on what they drink and nobody is snotty or affected and we all learn from each other and it's just a lovely place to share whatever one has savored lately - from libation to plates of simple grilled or smoked fare too!

Thank you for such nice remarks, and here's to healthful new things for you and for all! I look forward to your posts! Happy weekend!!! Cheers! - Leah (Off to a pal's today to spatchcock a chicken)!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## mummel (Aug 22, 2015)

What a view of the beach you lucky girl!


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you Mummel. And here is yesterday's spatchcocked grilled chicken with black sea salt, avocado oil, Turkish "Marash" paprika, and fresh black figs. Zucchini noodles accompanied too.

And then today's grilled chicken thighs in herbs de Provence and with zuke noodles and a tri colored freshly ground pepper & gray sea salt with herbs de Provence in it, and avocado oil and balsamic vinegar.

And regardless of what anyone thinks, I am a Bell & Evans fan! Hence the whole bird & also the thighs, were theirs. I love their organic version and also their non organic version. I really do! Amazing!

Happy new week to all! Also, off to create the perfect, healthy, fiber-esque "breakfast bar or ball or cookie!l" Stay tuned!

Cheers and warm wishes, Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 23, 2015


----------



## humdinger (Aug 26, 2015)

Awesome spread as usual Leah. Way to go.

By the way, where did you get that cool mermaid weather vane? My wife and daughter would LOVE it!


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 26, 2015)

Thank you so much Humdinger!

And  a friend got & built that ensemble many years ago.

And here is a simple Noewegian salmon plate from this week! 

Cheers to all! And make today delicious! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 26, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 26, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 26, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 26, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 26, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 26, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Aug 26, 2015


----------

